# Fifty States By Rail



## Seaboard92 (May 5, 2018)

Well I was looking at a map of the country today and I've figured out that work is taking me to 25 states by rail this year that are confirmed. So I figured maybe this will be the year to hit all fifty.

In the order that I project them to be done.

January: South Carolina (easy when this is your base)

February: New York, Pennsylvania, Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, Iowa, Nebraska, Colorado, Utah, Nevada, California, Oregon, Washington.

March: No states were accomplished.

April: North Carolina, Virginia, West Virginia

May: No states planned. Maybe I'll hit Georgia because it's close.

June: Maryland, New Jersey

July: Delaware, Connecticut, Rhode Island, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, Maine, Kentucky, Wyoming

August: Tennessee

September: Vermont

October: Missouri, Arkansas, Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, Kansas,

November: Florida, Wisconsin, Minnesota, North Dakota, Montana, Idaho

And if I'm successful in getting those trips off the ground I'll figure out how to get South Dakota, Oklahoma, Hawaii, Alaska, Louisiana, Mississippi, and Alabama.

Trip synopsis

February: I had a job interview in Portland, OR that I was scheduled to take the Lake Shore Limited and Empire Builder for. But due to a blizzard I was rerouted from the Empire Builder to the California Zephyr.

April: I went to Washington, DC to lobby for charter trains. I also went to West Virginia to take two cars out of Huntington for the last time.

June: I'm taking two cars on a Pennsylvanian Turn from Pittsburgh to New York.

July: I'm taking two cars from Washington to Boston. Then to get the extra states taking a Downeaster to the other Portland in instead of a layover day in Boston. Then I'm taking the same two cars on a Capitol Limited/Cardinal turn. After that I'm riding the Denver Post Special to Wyoming. If I get a bargain ticket I might try and take the empire builder afterwards which would free November up to hit Alaska.

August: a friend promised me I could fire 4501 in August so I'll probably end up doing that.

September: I'll take a round trip on the Vermonter instead of a layover between my Montreal trips.

October: using an AD75 fare to take the Texas Eagle and Southwest Chief so I can get those states.

November: taking four PVs from Washington, DC to Seattle, WA. But I might try and sneak Alaska in.

Technically my year ends at the end of February so I should be successful in reaching all 50. Wish me luck.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (May 5, 2018)

Hawaii?


----------



## JayPea (May 5, 2018)

I've been in 48 states and will get to the other 2 in August. And will ride the rails in both those states, Oklahoma and Michigan. I will have ridden the rails in 48 of the 50. The two missing are Hawaii and Wyoming. There is a tourist train on Maui, the Sugar Cane train. I was in Maui a couple of months ago and the train was not running at that time. It's supposed to be back up and running later this year. I plan to go back next year to Maui and hope it's still up and running. I don't know about Wyoming; it's hard for me to take vacation at short notice if the CZ runs over its detour route through Wyoming. I guess my next best option would be hop a freight.


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 5, 2018)

JayPea said:


> I've been in 48 states and will get to the other 2 in August. And will ride the rails in both those states, Oklahoma and Michigan. I will have ridden the rails in 48 of the 50. The two missing are Hawaii and Wyoming. There is a tourist train on Maui, the Sugar Cane train. I was in Maui a couple of months ago and the train was not running at that time. It's supposed to be back up and running later this year. I plan to go back next year to Maui and hope it's still up and running. I don't know about Wyoming; it's hard for me to take vacation at short notice if the CZ runs over its detour route through Wyoming. I guess my next best option would be hop a freight.


You can get Wyoming the same way I am. The Denver post train this July 21st. Me and some friends from Germany are riding it.


----------



## railiner (May 5, 2018)

I visited 49 states between my 20th and 23rd birthdays...all by bus! Courtesy of my Trailways pass. Also rode trains through all of them except SD. Some day... https://www.1880train.com....

Didn't get to Hawaii until my 30th...



That one relied on the 'Friendly Skies of United'.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 6, 2018)

During my project management work I traveled to all 50 states and slept in 48. Having been on every Amtrak LD route and many corridor routes, I have used rail to get to most states. Unfortunately, schedule demands required more flying than rail, which made Delta and United very happy.

BTW there is a Plantation train on Kauai you can ride out to the fields for tours or a stop off for a picnic.


----------



## railiner (May 6, 2018)

Didn't know any of those 'pineapple expresses' still operated....thanks for posting! Maybe seek it out, the next time I head that way, which with what is going on with Kilaueau, will not be for a while....


----------



## SarahZ (May 6, 2018)

JayPea said:


> I've been in 48 states and will get to the other 2 in August. And will ride the rails in both those states, Oklahoma and Michigan.


Oklahoma's going to be one of my last states (I've been to 37). One of my friends suggested I get it out of the way ASAP so my "50th State" isn't so anti-climactic.

I know there are interesting things to see there, so it's not a knock against Oklahoma, but it's hard to get excited when I have states like Vermont, Wyoming, Alaska, and Hawaii left on the list.


----------



## jis (May 6, 2018)

Heh! I was in Oklahoma earlier today. Riding the Heartland Flyer. [emoji4]


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 6, 2018)

Long ago, my kids had a map of the states I traveled to and enjoyed adding a state or two as they watched me get close to 50. The oldest granddaughter finished the map and has started her own map as she head off to college, I helped her get to 38 states.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 6, 2018)

railiner said:


> Didn't know any of those 'pineapple expresses' still operated....thanks for posting! Maybe seek it out, the next time I head that way, which with what is going on with Kilaueau, will not be for a while....


The one in Kauai was rebuilt from ground up. It was highlighted in Trains Mag about 10 years ago.


----------



## jis (May 6, 2018)

I rode it some 20+ years back before it shut down before its eventual rebuilding.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (May 8, 2018)

When does the Honolulu metro open?

Don't forget Puerto Rico - it also has a subway and maybe or maybe not, tourist trains.


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 8, 2018)

Right now in trying to figure out how to plan this. I'm thinking about taking the AmBus from Denver to The Southwest Chief just so I can lop off three states on one trip.

My Portland friends have company then so likely I won't head up to Portland.


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 13, 2018)

Well due to a friend's sister being in Portland after my 844 trips. I'm going to take the AmBus from Denver to Raton, NM. Then take the Southwest Chief to Chicago connecting to the City of New Orleans. Then coming up on the Crescent.


----------



## cpotisch (May 13, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> Well due to a friend's sister being in Portland after my 844 trips. I'm going to take the AmBus from Denver to Raton, NM. Then take the Southwest Chief to Chicago connecting to the City of New Orleans. Then coming up on the Crescent.


You really want to sit through an AmBus instead of take the Zephyr? Just so you can say you went through a few more states?


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 13, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > Well due to a friend's sister being in Portland after my 844 trips. I'm going to take the AmBus from Denver to Raton, NM. Then take the Southwest Chief to Chicago connecting to the City of New Orleans. Then coming up on the Crescent.
> ...


The goal is to hit all 50 states before 2/28/2019. So yeah that would be the answer. I could also take the Capitol Limited and Silver Star to go home. But I'm taking the incredibly long way. Of course I could do some major detouring and take the Eagle to Texas and then the sunset to the crescent.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 2, 2018)

Seaboard92, I hope you're able to accomplish that goal! Good luck, as I've only been to 30 states myself. Impressed and envious(lol why would I not be?) that I see others are ahead of me on this goal, and have hit slightly more such as 38 states. Really need to step up my trips to northeast states(live in the Midwest, most of my trips have been to Midwest or Southern states, with a few outside of those areas including the west), and start trying to explore more northwest states too such as Oregon, Idaho, Montana, etc.

Any plans for flying to Hawaii somehow yet, Seaboard?


----------



## v v (Jun 2, 2018)

SarahZ said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > I've been in 48 states and will get to the other 2 in August. And will ride the rails in both those states, Oklahoma and Michigan.
> ...


Sarah, just because it's not obvious don't think that Oklahoma hasn't got a lot to offer. OKC is one of the fastest growing cities in the mid-west in particular for young people. Then OKC has the Rodeo Opry (Centenial Rodeo Opry) which is a pure delight in a modern world.

As non Americans we're interested in all places America and Oklahoma is in our top 2 of favourite states with good reason. Give it a try with an open mind but you will have to dig a bit as they don't shout about their good fortune.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 2, 2018)

dogbert617 said:


> Really need to step up my trips to northeast states(live in the Midwest, most of my trips have been to Midwest or Southern states, with a few outside of those areas including the west), and start trying to explore more northwest states too such as Oregon, Idaho, Montana, etc.


Of course I'm biased, having lived here all my life but when you explore Washington you won't be disappointed!


----------



## railiner (Jun 2, 2018)

v v said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > JayPea said:
> ...


They don't shout? I guess you have never heard them sing this....



(Sorry, I couldn't resist this reply)


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jun 2, 2018)

dogbert617 said:


> Seaboard92, I hope you're able to accomplish that goal! Good luck, as I've only been to 30 states myself. Impressed and envious(lol why would I not be?) that I see others are ahead of me on this goal, and have hit slightly more such as 38 states. Really need to step up my trips to northeast states(live in the Midwest, most of my trips have been to Midwest or Southern states, with a few outside of those areas including the west), and start trying to explore more northwest states too such as Oregon, Idaho, Montana, etc.
> 
> Any plans for flying to Hawaii somehow yet, Seaboard?


I think I'm going to squeeze Hawaii in dead last because it'll be during the coldest month of the year here. And that just sounds like a good idea. I'm still trying to work in Oklahoma and South Dakota somehow. I'm proud of myself so far for my large number.
Also I'm a bit bias like JayPea. But Portland is lovely. It's my favorite place in the Lower 48. I can give all sorts of recommendations.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 3, 2018)

v v said:


> Sarah, just because it's not obvious don't think that Oklahoma hasn't got a lot to offer. OKC is one of the fastest growing cities in the midwest in particular for young people. Then OKC has the Rodeo Opry (Centenial Rodeo Opry) which is a pure delight in a modern world.
> 
> As non Americans we're interested in all places America and Oklahoma is in our top 2 of favourite states with good reason. Give it a try with an open mind but you will have to dig a bit as they don't shout about their good fortune.


I know they have a lot to offer. I'm just not as excited about Oklahoma as I am about some of the other states I have left.





My birth mother lives there, though, and I know she wants to meet me. She's in Tulsa, so I'll probably head there for a day and then check out the Ozarks.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 3, 2018)

Tulsa is nothing to write home about Sarah, but as Jamie said, Oklahoma City (ride the Heartland Flyer to/from Dallas,and the Thruway Bus to Kansas for the Chief)is an overlooked Major City.

Also they has lots of Lakes, Native American Reservations, Casinos and many interesting Museums.

The best part of the Ozarks are in Arkansas and Missouri.

As for the people,most people think of the "Okies" that migrated to California during the Dust Bowl days.Here in Texas, we think of them as people too dumb to cross the Red River to Texas!


----------



## v v (Jun 3, 2018)

_'As for the people,most people think of the "Okies" that migrated to California during the Dust Bowl days.Here in Texas, we think of them as people too dumb to cross the Red River to Texas!'_

​Didn't want to mention this Bob, but most of the young people moving to OKC are from Texas!


----------



## v v (Jun 3, 2018)

Seaboard, if it's not too personal a question what enables you to move around the country so much, is it work?


----------



## railiner (Jun 4, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> As for the people,most people think of the "Okies" that migrated to California during the Dust Bowl days.Here in Texas, we think of them as people too dumb to cross the Red River to Texas!


You hear the one about the difference between "Okies" and Texan's?

"Okies" are the ones that have the bulls*** on the Outside of their cowboy boots.....







Just teasing...couldn't resist that old joke....please don't take offense....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 4, 2018)

Good info Jamie, and FYI Okies and Texans are brought up to consider the other inferior, and in the case of Oklahoma, it's True!

No offense taken,it's all in fun!


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jun 5, 2018)

v v said:


> Seaboard, if it's not too personal a question what enables you to move around the country so much, is it work?


It's not personal at all. A lot of it is work related because I work on private railcars. So I get a lot of traveling done because I almost feel like a nomad. Then a lot of it too is because my friends love all over the place and I try to see everyone at least once a year.


----------

